# Whats the funniest dog name you heard?



## Chemikal (Nov 16, 2006)

What is the funniest dog name you ever heard? I have heard spatula. I have heard walmart. Someone must really love Walmart lol. I guess if people really loves their pets they are entitled to name their dog anything they wish? I havent named my puppy yet but I was going to name her President Bush as a political joke.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't know if it's the funniest name, but it certainly made me laugh, as I'm sure it would many if they could see the dog, but I met a dog named "Twiggy" and he was a brown colored whippet. I sweat if he ever climed a tree you would never find him. Someone a while back mentioned they were going to name their whippet "Devo". I think that's pretty funny too.


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

I know someone who named their cat Baby Cat Cat. And called it by their full name always.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

when naming animals after a famous person i was told that you have to have their permission to do so.....it's like using something that someone else has written and copyrighted.....there are legalities involved; or so i was told.....and that goes for characters in books (Winnie the Pooh, Huck Finn, etc.....now of course, if the dog ain't registered under that name i guess no one would know....

the funniest name that i ever heard was a Basset named Herkimer.....and there is a story behind this dog.....when i lived in CO i found a Basset that looked like he had been traveling quite a bit (real short nails, thin paw pads, real skinny, filthy, etc) and i remembered there having been an ad in the paper about a lost Basset from Denver (60 m from me).....the ad had run for about 6 wks and was at least 3-4 wks back but my neighbor (luckily) was a pack-rat and had papers from the past yr......so i went and found the ad and got the name of the dog, etc and b/4 making the call i tried the name.....after going thru all sorts of names i tried Herkimer....and he came running....so i called the people, the man said he doubted it was the same dog but he described him and he fit this boy to the letter (right down tho the freckles on his nose.....i convinced him to come take a look-see and when he got there i never saw a dog try to get away from some one so hard in my life.....he said it wasn't the dog, tho....and left......what it was is they were watching this Basset for the wifes brother while he and his family were over seas for 6-12 mo (military) and i think the man got tired of it and ditched the dog, then had to make it look good by running the ad.....but that was def the right dog....but he went to a better home w/ a friends uncle

but, yeah, Herkimer....


----------



## MomOf7 (Nov 17, 2006)

I know a few registered name that are funny.
Here is an example
Debbie Does Ducks
She is a field champion labrador retriever.


----------



## Paisley (Nov 17, 2006)

The funniest name I heard was pronounced Dee-oh-gee. In other words D-O-G. The funniest thing was nobody got it and I was in the vets office. The receptionist said "can you spell that?".


----------



## eley (May 21, 2006)

the name itself wasn;'t funny, it was the dog/name combination. A Yorkie named Rambo.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Paisley said:


> The funniest name I heard was pronounced Dee-oh-gee. In other words D-O-G. The funniest thing was nobody got it and I was in the vets office. The receptionist said "can you spell that?".


i've known 2 w/ that name and they were spelt DIOGE and DEOGE.....


----------



## MaggieNTuckersMom (Nov 17, 2006)

A couple I have heard are Stink Butt and Itty Bitty.


----------



## poofywoof (Nov 17, 2006)

A co-worker has a Rottwieler named Poopy-Pants, they sometimes call him Poopy for short.

My dad had beagles by the names of Whiskey and Puke


----------



## MoreSushi (Oct 17, 2006)

a friend has a little timid welch corgi named Moose. every time she talked about him it always sounded like she has a moose instead of a dog. i guess this is not as funny as it was confusing....


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

Not a dog, but I have a cat named "Poo Poo"


----------



## Baylee (Nov 18, 2006)

*Funniest dog name I heard*

 I have heard Doge'


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I know a few that are great first name-last name combinations, but I doubt these people would like having their names plastered on the internet. 

As for D-O-G, it's pretty common. Clever the first time you hear it, but eventually it becomes as cliched as a Chocolate Lab named Mocha, a Chihuahua named Chico or a Dachshund named Oscar (as in Oscar Meyer Weiner). 

Working in a vet's office, you pretty much have to ask *everyone* to spell their pets' names, even, sometimes especially, common ones. A name could be Paulie or Polly. Max or Macks. Casey, Kasey or KC. Bailey, Bayley, Baylee, Bailee, Baly, etc. 

Same goes for last names. I feel like an idiot asking someone to spell "Jones," but the one time I don't, I know it's going to be someone whose last name is "Joans."


----------



## RlsPoodles (Nov 14, 2006)

ok. I don't know if this is the absolute funniest, but when I was considerably younger, I had 2 separate occasions. I had a purebred chocolate lab named "Chicken", because he was afraid of EVERYTHING, & Everyone. If someone came to visit, he would run & hide under the bed & then growl & bark.

When I was in my teens, my mother bought me a purebred rough collie. His registered name was Kitt Pro, but he was referred to as "Kitty", because whenever my mom would call the kitten, the collie would come tearing into the room---and he was a whopping 110 pounds at the age of 2. He was a huge collie, so you can imagine this huge dog coming to the name of "Kitty."


Now, I have a 4 year old Male Standard Poodle named Demon (my son named him when my son was 8, and he liked the name Demon from the movie Snow Dogs)


----------



## retriever crazy (Apr 2, 2006)

My first kitty that I got when I was 4, I named Furry Cat. Poor kitty! I don't even remember if it was a girl or boy! But yeah, he/she was just a normal kitten and was orange and white striped. I have not idea why I named it that too. But sadly we had to get rid of him/her. Once again I really don't remember, but we didn't have it long.


----------



## LabLady101 (Jul 5, 2006)

I think the funniest name I've heard for a dog is "Corndog", but I can't remember who it was who named their dog that. I also affectionately call Daisy "Chewbaca" or "Chewie" sometimes. I could swear sometimes that girl was put on this earth to carry out some schemed and plotted revenge against dog toys! LOL

Darcy


----------



## ilovemywestie (Nov 22, 2006)

*Funny Dog Name*

  The funnist dog name i herd was catygobbelmoo caty-gobble-moo!!!


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

The funniest Dog Name I've heard was " Cheese-Ball" And the dog was black!!!


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

My dads friend has a cocker spaniel named s**thead.


----------



## beagleowner5 (Mar 23, 2007)

My husband and I were in the Cayman Islands last December and met a dog named "Schnookum Toffee". Two friends (who own the dog)had decided on the name and couldn't decide between their two favorites, so they just combined them.


----------



## Chloef_2799 (Feb 1, 2007)

Well I work in a vet office so what funny names have I NOT heard haha! Some of the best are as follows:
A hairless cat named Hairball Harry. He had a predessor who was a persian called Baldwin. 
A labrador retreiver named Geek.
A doberman named Snookums and his buddy a chihuahua named Mangler.
A parrot called Mr. Biddyiddy. 
A ferret named Sir Marmalde and his buddy the Duke of Peanutbutter Sandwichville. Or Marm and Duke......lol!
And my personal favorite a 14 foot boa constictor named Precious. Her owners dog is a shih tzu named Aliss. 
O yeah and there is a lady who has two german shepherds and their names are Steve Madden and Miss Guchi Valentino and her cat is Manolo. Guess what her favorite things to do on her free time are?


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

I'd have to add that at the dog park I met two huskies (one grey and white and one red and white) named Ben and Jerry.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

My friend adopted a dog from the Humane Society and the dogs name was Hailey but we called her Hamburger and sometimes Heifer (sp?) (as a nickname). Because she was white with black spots and reminded us of a cow!


----------



## Doberdude (Dec 23, 2006)

well I seen a rottweiler at the vet name fatty and a male bullmastiff named princess.... the owner was like a 8 year old girl


----------



## twinfish82 (Mar 22, 2007)

When we rescued our Russian Blue we just couldnt come up with a name for him so we started asking friends for ideas. The funniest suggestion was Smog! I laughed for like 5 minutes. But it didnt take. He would not respond at all...to any names we tried. Everyone refered to him as Fat Boy cause he is quite large so that is his name now. Which I guess is funny too.


----------



## HarleyQuinn (Mar 24, 2007)

Not a dog but when my rat gave birth to 11 babies my friend named the one I gave him Blame China Semicolon. She is always called her whole name too. I have never once heard him call her just "China" or "BC". People always ask him to repeat it. It's a bit of a rude name, but one that you'll never forget.

I know a dog named Boob and another named Doofus. I once found a dog and called him "Woodle". He loved it. When his owner came and picked him up he had some fierce sounding name that scared the pants off of him. "Woodle" sounded much nicer.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

We have someone who's scheduled appointments and cancelled twice (so they're not technically a client yet) who's last name is Johnson and the dog's name is Bear. The first time they cancelled was in the middle of one of our coldest weeks of the season. All I could think was, "It's _way_ too cold to have a 'Bear Johnson' outside."  

Sometimes I think I have the brain of a 12 year old boy.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

At the dog park I met an English Bulldog named Hank--all he needed was a cigar. I also met a papillon name Gizmo--I thought that was great! Oh and I must add the Rottweiler down the street is named Axel.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Funny Dog Name*

The runt dachshund we had when I was six (a long time ago - let's see if I remember) was name Perrita Salchicha. We had an exchange student from Guatemala at the time and the name means little girl sausage dog. (I'm probably misspelling it.)

Our very large lab was frequently referred to as Dogzilla.


----------



## Chloef_2799 (Feb 1, 2007)

Almost forgot, one of my cousins neighbours has three shelties and they are named Mars, Snickers and Babe Ruth or Ruthy for short. She LOVES chocolate in case you didn't already guess, haha!! Snickers is the mom and Mars and Ruthy are her two pups. There were three pups but the other has a different home and her name is Lady.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Okay, I like unusual names, you know, ones you don't hear every day, but I don't like names that are just plain weird. I think the weirdest name I have ever heard a dog called, is Epcot. Epcot is one of the puppies-in-training, and I DON'T LIKE HIS NAME!!!


----------



## aubreyea (Mar 23, 2007)

Shi thead was the funniest name I could think of. Pronounced: Sha Thead
We have Cairn puppies and one of the puppies is now Walter (such a big name for a little guy!)


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

the best names I have heard 
a Beagle named Frank 
a Flat Coat named Kitty 
and 
my favorite is a lab 
registered name 
I ain't no ding dong call name Twinkie


----------



## alexnpeteysmom (Mar 26, 2007)

I used to know a tiny black pomeranian named Killer.

My Petey's registered name is Chico la Bam Bam, everyone laughs at that but I don't know why. It seems to suit him better than Petey most days lol.

Also, growing up my dad raised champion GSDs. Our favorite was Bandit ... registered as Herr Derferder of Dubwick. (Derferder is this weird word we use when something isn't too bright lol ... he turned out to be a very intelligent good boy.  )
And as a kid we had a yellow lab/golden mix named Priscilla ... When i was a baby I called her PissyLaLa, and it stuck forever!

I think my all time favorite though was a Heinz 57 named Spam.


----------



## Marley (Mar 26, 2007)

MomOf7 said:


> I know a few registered name that are funny.
> Here is an example
> Debbie Does Ducks
> She is a field champion labrador retriever.


That is just AWESOME!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

One of my favorites is my vet's papillon named Gherkin. (Like the pickles) I just think it's cute. We had a GSD X named Shack.

My little sister used to have a fish named Wal-Mart. And though this isnt' a pet, she had a doll that she called Assy. I was never allowed to name pets when I was young. I wonder why. My favorite stuffed animal was named Ochiedochiedo.


----------



## ashes (Apr 15, 2007)

my neighbors have a kitten named mr.bojangles
i once knew a VERY fat mini. pony named pork chop
and (my favorite) i knew a shy little daushaund (sp?) named Antonio Bandares! it fit him soooo well.


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

Epcot isn't that weird! I myself like Pepperoni  but other than that...I haven't heard any supppperrr funny ones...Haven't lived enough!


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

tirluc said:


> when naming animals after a famous person i was told that you have to have their permission to do so


Nah. I won't bore you with details.

A neighbor called a dog "Gao". It's Mandarin Chinese for dog. Geh Aaaa oh.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

My husband named our one eyed dog Peekaboo and I thought that was funny, the other dog is Kramer and it fits him. My sister lives with us and had a cat whom had kittens, she wanted to keep two. I let her keep two only if I could name them so I did Prozack and Packsil. It sound so funny when she is outsids at night calling them. Sorry about the spelling!


----------



## Ivanhoe29 (Jan 29, 2007)

Yesterday, I met a Great Dane, whose name was "Giddy Up!"


----------



## bluesbarby (Apr 10, 2007)

As a kid we had a dog named Tinkles. I won't elaborate.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I was *thisclose* to naming Beavis "Captain Winky."

But the name Beavis suits him much better. And the resemblence is uncanny.


----------



## allaman (Apr 30, 2007)

mr barky von schnauzer is a name i would totally give my dog

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cgiuf33X1Q


----------



## lovemachichis (Apr 21, 2007)

wow ive heard alot of funny dog names, my parents had a yorkie they called spanky. and my aunt had this really fat dachshund she called rusty whistle ****, bc his weenie always rubbed on the floor when he ran cuz he was so fat! my boyfriend refers to my dog nacho as poop. (which is funny cuz nacho doesnt poop half as much as bun does!)


----------



## lovemachichis (Apr 21, 2007)

oh sorry bout that, i didnt know that it would edit...oops i hope i dont get in trouble for that


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

Husband wanted to name our puppy Deefer (Deefer Dog...). Or Come Here. We settled on Coco Anna Biscuit.


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

Lorina said:


> But the name Beavis suits him much better. And the resemblence is uncanny.


It's incredible!


----------

